# JAR mit externer Bibliothek



## delphiking1980 (12. Jan 2014)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe eigentlich schon sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Java nur irgendwie fehlt wo noch eine ecke.
Ich möchte gerne eine JAR Datei erstellen welche ein Verzeichnis für die verwendeten Bibliotheken verwendet. Ähnlich einer Webanwendung welche auch ein Llib Verzeichnis hat.

Ich erstelle das JAR mit Apache Ant , was ja nichts besonderes ist. Aber weiß einer wie ich das einbinden kann oder ob das überhaupt möglich ist ?


----------



## mjustin (21. Jan 2014)

Das kann mit dem Ant jar Task gemacht werden:

java - adding non-code resources to jar file using Ant - Stack Overflow

Beispiel, hier wird neben den Class- und Sourcefiles noch eine Textdatei im Jar untergebracht:

[XML]<target name="distribute" depends="compile">
  <jar destfile="${distributionDir}/myjar.jar" >
    <fileset dir="${outputDir}"/>
    <fileset dir="${sourceDir}"/>
    <fileset file="readthis.txt" />
  </jar>
</target>[/XML]

Allerdings ist es nicht so wie bei einer Webanwendung möglich, in einem Unterverzeichnis eingebettete Jars (oder class Dateien) zum classpath einer Java Anwendung hinzuzufügen hinzuzufügen (bei einer Webanwendung wird es über einen eigenen Classloader gelöst). Wenn man in einem normalen Jar File Abhängigkeiten mit einpacken will, muss alles unter dem Hauptverzeichnis liegen, und es werden keine "Jars im Jar" sondern nur class Dateien unterstützt.


----------

